

RTFM or urlslapping? - KarlKraft

In the past year I've picked up a term "urlslapping", a gentler version of the classic RTFM.  This is when you answer a question with the easily accessible URL for the answer, commonly when sending instant messages.<p>Example from today: "Is there any documentation for the memcache protocol?"<p>Answer: "https://github.com/memcached/memcached/blob/master/doc/protocol.txt".<p>It is sort of a way of saying "if you had just spent a minute looking you could have found it"<p>I'm not creative enough to have coined a new term, yet when I described this word to someone today they googled it, and swore that I had invented it, and that therefore I was just making shit up when I referred to this as urlslapping.<p>So am I really the only person to have ever used this term?  Do the rest of you have some name for this practice?
======
elliottcarlson
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=let+me+google+that+for+you&l=1](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=let+me+google+that+for+you&l=1)

:)

------
Semiapies
I don't see the "slap" unless someone asks a question about some detail and
someone responds with a link to a broad overview. Like, "How does memcached
handle XYZ with W if you T, U, or V?" and someone throws out
<https://github.com/memcached>.

If someone throws me a useful link, I see that as em trying to help me, not
chide me.

------
mathgladiator
url slapping is more friendly, and it shows you care enough to do a google
search for someone.

------
rhizome
I don't know if you're the first person, but I've never heard it. Where I come
from it's called "spoon-feeding."

